# Newbie who needs help with a 19?? Murray Aero bicycle



## Caldwell1187 (Aug 4, 2020)

Hi  
So I recently found a few old bikes while cleaning out my husband’s grandparents building, and though we love all things vintage/classic and consider ourselves “junk collectors”, I have no clue about bicycles. Along with an older Schwinn that I haven’t even gotten around to trying to decipher, my daughter fell in love with her great grandma’s Murray bicycle. I need any help I can possibly get with identifying the year, original color, significant details, Tips for restoring (or should I restore? I read somewhere that some bikes shouldn’t be restored???? My brain is fried), and anything in general I should be aware of. I appreciate any input/tips/info you are willing to share. Thank you so much in advance. P.s My daughter (12), much like her mom, appreciates and respects the beauty of older things and isn’t looking to do anything but restore this bike back to her glory days!


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 4, 2020)

@Caldwell1187  Sentimentality is an excellent reason for restoring a bike. Rather than a costly restoration, try to clean up and fix what's missing. Bikes are only original once.  MOT V , according to a chart found in another tread here onnthe CABE, dates this as a 1956.  In the 'Classic Balloon Tire.......' thread there's a post called The Murray Serial Number Project. On page 9 is the chart to which I referred. The entire post is worth your perusal because you can learn even more than just the date. Don't exactly what year this one in the picture is, but it's really close. Shows the paint scheme, fenders, rear rack, and truss rods. I think that I have the truss rod. You need to check the bracket and make sure the bottom part of the bracket is there.  If you want to pursue restoring it, let me know about the truss rod. You can have it for the cost of shipping. Do a search for posts on soaking parts in OA - oxalic acid ( wood bleach) and getting all the surface rust off and cleaning the original  paint. You will surprised how nice it could look with an OA bath, degreasing, and cleaning and regreasing the bearings in the wheels, crank, and handle bars.


----------

